# How to ride a "Schlepplift"?



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry, no help here. I hate those things with a passion. They're made for skiers


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

In most resorts u cant ride that lift with both feet strapped. I had same problem when started riding those lifts. Just hold with your hands to take presure from your leading leg and try to sit on that bar, dont just let it push u, get down, bend your knees and try to get that bar to your butt(u have more 'protection' on your butt than leg) however ull still feel that pain on the steepest part of the lift, coz this damn thing was made for skiers...

for your second problem..practice riding onefoot, u can ride board onefoot easy, just remember to bend knees/ankles , stay down and balanced , shoulders aligned with board. I was scared when rode that thing first time, after few days i was doing onefoot ollies on lift , its fun , nothing really difficult...ull see

forgot to add..If ur regular rider , use 'left' place , its easier because u have that bar in front of you and u can grab it easy.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh those things are everywhere in Australia. 

I have days where I ride them no probs and other days where I seem to fall over like a newb every second run to the amusementof my girlfriend.

Best to have the back foot free and standing on your stomp pad. Keep the bar high up between your legs, as high as you can go without damaging the vital stuff. Keep your lead hand up on the end of the bar where it joins the rope. Look up hill. Relax and enjoy the ride.

Easier if you are sharing the ride with another person who knows how to ride them. Makes balancing a little easier, unless there is a major height difference.

Thats the best advice I can give for riding J bars and T bars.

Where in Germany are you? I fly in later this month and then off to Austria for a few weeks of boarding.


----------



## andrewboktor (Nov 11, 2010)

Cavman said:


> Oh those things are everywhere in Australia.
> 
> I have days where I ride them no probs and other days where I seem to fall over like a newb every second run to the amusementof my girlfriend.
> 
> ...


I guess I will try the lift with the bar behind me; I believe this should eliminate the pain alltogether. And for the falling, the best way I coop with it is by looking really carefully where my board is going and adjusting my balance accordingly; trying to steer the board away from shit mostly results in a fall.
I'm live in Stuttgart; I usually ride somewhere in the black forest. Skilift Ruhestein this is where I've been riding last Satuday.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with keeping an eye out for the rough stuff, but try to use your peripheral vision and keep your head up and looking uphill.

I am flying into Frankfurt. Visiting family and friends in Hamburg ank Cologne before heading to Innsbruck and pushing onto to the Zillertal.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

That's just the way it is. Just like anything else in snowboarding, the only way you'll get better is by falling on your ass until it gets easy


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I have a T-Bar at my resort that accesses some kinda backcountry stuff. I will agree that T-bars in general are made for skiers, they simply are never comfortable for snowboarders. The way ours is set up though you can ride it with both feet strapped in, there is a cattrack that leads to it, then you can skootch to the end of the line, and then get some skootch speed to where the T-bar comes down. Having both feet strapped in is a big plus, because I know what you mean about the track getting squirrely and it sends your board all over the place. I don't personally like riding it all the time, but it's fun every once in a while when the powder is good.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I hope I never see one of these things


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is how you do it


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> This is how you do it



:laugh::laugh:


----------

